# Jeff Abbott’s N Scale Espee Oregon Division



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

One of the layouts tentatively scheduled for the 2012 PSR "The Ventura Flyer" Convention in September is Jeff Abbott’s N scale Espee Oregon Division. Jeff lives in Valencia, CA.

This is a late 1970s era railroad modeling a loose rendition of SP's Cascade Subdivision. The layout is 16' x 20' plus isles.

Jeff has a blog and a Photobucket album. The links are below, as is a link to the Convention website. Be sure to check out the photos of the scratch-build rotary dumper and the thirty-plus car beet rack accident. Track plans for both the lower and upper layout levels also are included.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/
Layout Tour Chairman
2012 PSR/NMRA Convention
+++++
http://espeeoregondivision.blogspot.com/
http://s448.photobucket.com/albums/qq210/4x2dsp/?start=all
http://www.psrconvention.org/ventura12/index.html


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a wonderful layout, would like to see it in person, but the wagon trains out of Texas are not moving very fast these days.


----------

